# 2007 ENnies Nominees - announced!



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

Edit by Morrus for ease of formatting - I've placed the whole list in this first post.

We are pleased to announce the nominations for the *2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards  * ("The ENnies"), the world's premiere RPG awards program.  As one of the judges put it, "I think we can all agree that everything that's on the list belongs there, even if we can't agree that everything that belongs there is on the list."

Voting begins *Monday, July 16th*. In the time before then, we would like to encourage fans to familiarize themselves with all the products in order to make an informed decision, and publishers to contact us as soon as possible to provide us with graphics, verbiage, links, and ceremony details.

Everyone is invited to attend the Awards Ceremony on *Friday, August 17th, 2007 * at the *Indiana Roof Ballroom * starting at *9:30pm*. 





*Best Fan Site*
Awarded for an RPG web site or web comic run by fans, for fans, ie. not by a publisher and not for profit. 
[bq]Dragonlance Nexus
Liber Fanatica
Modus Operandi
Plane Walker
Treasure Tables
_Honorable Mention: Flames Rising_[/bq]
*Best Podcast*
[bq]Fear the Boot
Have Games, Will Travel
Godzilla Gaming
Sons of Kryos
Yog Sothoth Radio
_Honorable Mention: Pulp Gamer_[/bq]
*Best Cover Art*
Awarded for the book with the best cover.
[bq]Dawning Star: Helios Rising, Blue Devil Games
Hollow Earth Expedition, Exile Game Studio
Faery's Tale, Firefly Games
Lacuna Part 1, Memento Mori Theatrics
Five Fingers: Port of Deceit, Privateer Press
_Honorable Mention: Mutants & Masterminds: Ultimate Power, Green Ronin Publishing_[/bq]
*Best Interior Art*
Awarded for the book containing the best artwork between the covers.
[bq]Qin, 7ème Cercle
Warlords of the Accordlands series, AEG
Children of the Horned Rat, Black Industries
Burning Empires, Burning Wheel
Mutants & Masterminds: Ultimate Power, Green Ronin Publishing
_Honorable Mention: Hollow Earth Expedition, Exile Games Studio_[/bq]
[imager]http://www.enworld.org/images/ennieslogo.gif[/imager]*Best Cartography*
Awarded for the individual product containing the best art or technique of making maps or charts. 

[bq]Warlords of the Accordlands: Monsters & Lairs, AEG
Warhammer Fantasy RolePlay: Game Master's Toolkit, Black Industries
DCC 35: Gazetteer of the Known Realms, Goodman Games
Ptolus- City by the Spire, Malhavoc Press/White Wolf Publishing
Five Fingers: Port of Deceit, Privateer Press
_Honorable Mention: Campaign Cartographer 3, ProFantasy Software_[/bq]
*Best Production Values*
Awarded for the book exemplifying the best production values, from graphic design and layout, editing, paper, binding- all the factors that combine to create the look and feel of the product. 

[bq]Qin, 7ème Cercle
Burning Empires, Burning Wheel
Mutants & Masterminds: Ultimate Power, Green Ronin Publishing
Ptolus - City by the Spire, Malhavoc Press/White Wolf Publishing
Tales of the Caliphate Nights, Paradigm Concepts
_Honorable Mention: Knightly Orders of Ansalon, Margaret Weiss Productions_[/bq]
[imager]http://www.ennieawards.com/trophydude.jpg[/imager]*Best Writing*
Awarded for the book containing the best prose and descriptive text (ie."cream" or “fluff”). 

[bq]Qin, 7ème Cercle
Children of the Horned Rat, Black Industries
Hollow Earth Expedition, Exile Game Studio
Dictionary of Mu, Paka's Thread Games
Five Fingers: Port of Deceit, Privateer Press
_Honorable Mention: Scion: Hero, White Wolf Publishing
_[/bq]
*Best Rules*
Awarded for the book containing the best game design and mechanics (ie. "crunch"). 
[bq]Qin, 7ème Cercle
Spirit of the Century, Evil Hat Productions
Faery's Tale, Firefly Games
Mutants & Masterminds: Ultimate Power, Green Ronin Publishing
Esoterrorists, Pelgrane Press
_Honorable Mention: Warhammer Fantasy RolePlay: Companion, Black Industries_[/bq]
*Best Supplement*
Awarded for a product which adds supplementary rules or details to the game. Products nominated for Best Supplement or any of its child categories (Setting, Adventure, Monster) may not be nominated as Best Game.
[bq]Warhammer Fantasy RolePlay: Companion, Black Industries
Street Magic, FanPro
Etherscope: Upload: Etherpunk, Goodman Games
Mutants & Masterminds: Ultimate Power, Green Ronin Publishing
Thrilling Places, Hero Games
_Honorable Mention: Tome of Corruption, Black Industries_[/bq]
*Best Setting*
Awarded for a product detailing a setting. 
[bq]Warlords of the Accordlands series, AEG
Dawning Star: Helios Rising, Blue Devil Games
DCC 35: Gazetteer of the Known Realms, Goodman Games
Ptolus- City by the Spire, Malhavoc Press/White Wolf Publishing
Five Fingers: Port of Deceit, Privateer Press
_Honorable Mention: Thrilling Places, Hero Games_[/bq]
*Best Adventure*
Awarded for a product that is primarily an adventure, adventure ideas, or seeds. 
[bq]Warhammer Fantasy RolePlay: Lure of the Liche Lord, Black Industries
DCC 34: Cage of Delrium, Goodman Games w. Midnight Syndicate
Xcrawl: Coney Island Crawl, Goodman Games
Time of Vengeance, Green Ronin Publishing
Thrilling Places, Hero Games
_Honorable Mention: Dungeon Magazine: Age of Worms Ad. Path, Paizo Publishing_[/bq]
*Best Miniature Product*
Awarded for the best miniature, miniature line or related miniature-type product. Unlike in previous years, miniatures need only be appropriate for RPG play, but not exclusive thereto. 
[bq]The Deluxe Galleon, Dragonfire Laser Crafts
Modern Floorplans: All Saints Church, Fabled Environments
E-Z Dungeons, Fat Dragon Games
Conflict Chips, Conflict Chips
Game Mastery: Flip-mat Tavern, Paizo Publishing
_Honorable Mention: Hordes Line's Lord of the Feast, Privateer Press_[/bq]
*Best Regalia*
Awarded for the best product which, while it does not complement role playing game play, does enhance the lives of RP gamers. RPG Fiction, RPG Video Games, Videos, RPG Board Games, miniature painting accessories, etc. are all possibilities for entries in this category.
[bq]Liber Chaotica, Black Industries
Witch Hunter's Handbook, Black Industries
Classic Battletech Total Warfare, FanPro
Order of the Stick: No Cure for the Paladin Blues, Giant in the Playground
Art of Dragon Magazine, Paizo Publishing
_Honorable Mention: Astounding Hero Tales, Hero Games_[/bq]
*Best Aid/Accessory*
Awarded for the best product used to complement role playing game play. RPG books are not eligible for this category.
[bq]Deck of Many Things, Green Ronin Publishing
Hero Lab, Lone Wolf Development
GameMastery Combat Pad, Open Mind Games/Paizo Publishing
Game Mastery: Critical Hit Deck, Paizo Publishing
Promethean: Storyteller Screen, White Wolf Publishing
_Honorable Mention: Campaign Cartographer 3, ProFantasy Software_[/bq]
*Best Electronic Book*
Awarded for the best book released electronically. Products submitted for Best Electronic Book must have been released exclusively in electronic format to be eligible, although small-run (under 50 copies) Print on Demand will not invalidate an entry in this category. Please note that this is for electronic books only- software and other electronic products (such as digital counter collections) still belong in Aid/Accessory. 
[bq]Frontier Towns: Fort Griffin #3, Dog House Rules
Magical Medieval Society: European Warfare, Expeditious Retreat Press
Nevermore Gazetteer, Expeditious Retreat Press
Classic Battletech Free Package, FanPro
Castle Shadowcrag, Open Design
_Honorable Mention: Kitsunemori, Dog Soul Publishing_[/bq]
*Best Free Product*
[bq]Black Industries Web Site, Black Industries
Six-Guns: Lawmen- Earps and Mastersons, Dog House Rules
Nevermore Gazetteer, Expeditious Retreat Press
Classic Battletech Free Package, FanPro
Savage Tide Player's Guide, Paizo Publishing
_Honorable Mention: Scion: Hero- Of Shadows Yet to Come, White Wolf Publishing_[/bq]
*Best d20/OGL Product*
Awarded for the best product using the d20 mechanic. This is open to d20-derived OGL, d20 Licensed games, and products with special D&D licenses. 
[bq]Warlords of the Accordlands series, AEG
Dawning Star: Helios Rising, Blue Devil Games
Etherscope-Upload: Etherpunk, Goodman Games
Mutants & Masterminds: Ultimate Power, Green Ronin Publishing
Five Fingers: Port of Deceit, Privateer Press
_Honorable Mention: Ptolus- City by the Spire, Malhavoc Press/White Wolf Publishing_[/bq]
*Best Game*
Awarded for the best role-playing game. The Best Game winner brings together art, writing, rules, feeling, playability- everything that makes up a role playing game. Entries in this category must be complete enough to play as-is, from character creation to rules of play, and thus d20 books are not eligible. Best Game and Best Supplement are mutually-exclusive categories. 
[bq]Qin, 7ème Cercle
Conspiracy X 2E, Eden Studios
Hollow Earth Expedition, Exile Game Studio
Faery's Tale, Firefly Games
Scion: Hero, White Wolf Publishing
_Honorable Mention: Esoterrorists, Pelgrane Press & Spirit of the Century, Evil Hat Games_[/bq]
*Fan's Choice:  Best Publisher*
Awarded to a publisher whose body of work during the eligibility period was deemed best overall, with other, often less tangible factors taken into consideration. Customer support, quality and frequency of updates of their web site, their accessibility and contributions to the EN World and gaming-in-general communities will be all part of the qualities of Best Publisher. This is a Fans' Choice Award. This is the only category in which a publisher who did not submit any product for consideration to the ENnies can qualify (if they receive the nomination). 
[bq]Arc Dream
Atlas Games
Atomic Sock Monkey Press
Avenger Enterprises
Black Industries
BTRC
Burning Wheel
Chris Gonnerman
Contested Ground Studios
Creative Mountain Games
Dark Omen Games
Dog Soul
Dragonwing Games
Dreamscarred Press
Evil Hat Productions
Exile Game Studio
Expeditious Retreat Press
Fat Dragon Games
Fiery Dragon Productions
Goodman Games
Green Ronin Publishing
Hero Games
Ironwood Omnimedia Company LLC
Kenzer Co.
Malhavoc Press
Margaret Weis Productions/Sovereign Press
Paizo Publishing
Palladium Books
Paradigm Concepts
Pinnacle Entertainment Group/Great White Games
Precis Intermidia Games
RPG Objects
Ronin Arts
Tabletop Adventures
Troll Lord Games
White Wolf
Wizards of the Coast[/bq]
*Product of the Year*
Awarded to the best product. All products submitted will be automatically considered for this category. 
[bq]Qin, 7ème Cercle
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay: Children of the Horned Rat, Black Industries
Dawning Star: Helios Rising, Blue Devil Games
The Deluxe Galleon, Dragonfire Laser Crafts
Hollow Earth Expedition, Exile Game Studio
Mutants & Masterminds: Ultimate Power, Green Ronin Publishing
Thrilling Places, Hero Games
Ptolus- City by the Spire, Malhavoc Press/White Wolf Publishing
Dictionary of Mu, Paka's Thread Games
Five Fingers: Port of Deceit, Privateer Press
_Honorable Mention: Conspiracy X 2E, Conspiracy X 2E, Eden Studios & Tales of the Caliphate Nights, Paradigm Concepts_[/bq]


Congratulations to all the nominees, and good luck.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dextra's original post:

I am pleased to announce the nominations for the 2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards ("The ENnies").

As one of the judges put it, "I think we can all agree that everything that's on the list belongs there, even if we can't agree that everything that belongs there is on the list."

Voting begins Monday, July 16th.  In the time before then, I would like to encourage fans to familiarize themselves with all the products in order to make an informed decision, and publishers to contact me as soon as possible to provide me with graphics, verbiage, links, and ceremony details.

Without further ado, congratulations to the following nominees for the *Best Fan Site* category

Dragonlance Nexus
Liber Fanatica 
Modus Operandi 
Plane Walker 
Treasure Tables 
_HM: Flames Rising_

www.ennieawards.com will be updated shortly with all the nominees.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*PodCast*

I am pleased to announce the nominations for the 2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards ("The ENnies").

As one of the judges put it, "I think we can all agree that everything that's on the list belongs there, even if we can't agree that everything that belongs there is on the list."

Voting begins Monday, July 16th.  In the time before then, I would like to encourage fans to familiarize themselves with all the products in order to make an informed decision, and publishers to contact me as soon as possible to provide me with graphics, verbiage, links, and ceremony details.

Without further ado, congratulations to the following nominees for the *Best Pod/VidCast* category

Fear the Boot 
Have Games, Will Travel 
Godzilla Gaming 
Sons of Kryos
Yog Sothoth Radio
_HM: Pulp Gamer_

www.ennieawards.com will be updated shortly with all the nominees.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*Cover Art*

I am pleased to announce the nominations for the 2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards ("The ENnies").

As one of the judges put it, "I think we can all agree that everything that's on the list belongs there, even if we can't agree that everything that belongs there is on the list."

Voting begins Monday, July 16th.  In the time before then, I would like to encourage fans to familiarize themselves with all the products in order to make an informed decision, and publishers to contact me as soon as possible to provide me with graphics, verbiage, links, and ceremony details.

Without further ado, congratulations to the following nominees for the *Best Cover Art* category

Dawning Star: Helios Rising, Blue Devil Games
Hollow Earth Expedition, Exile Games
Faery's Tale, Firefly Games
Lacuna Part 1, Memento Mori
Five Fingers: Port of Deceit, Privateer Press
_HM: Mutants & Masterminds: Ultimate Power, Green Ronin_

www.ennieawards.com will be updated shortly with all the nominees.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*Interior Art*

I am pleased to announce the nominations for the 2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards ("The ENnies").

As one of the judges put it, "I think we can all agree that everything that's on the list belongs there, even if we can't agree that everything that belongs there is on the list."

Voting begins Monday, July 16th.  In the time before then, I would like to encourage fans to familiarize themselves with all the products in order to make an informed decision, and publishers to contact me as soon as possible to provide me with graphics, verbiage, links, and ceremony details.

Without further ado, congratulations to the following nominees for the *Best Interior Art* category

Qin, 7ème Cercle
Warlords of the Accordlands series, AEG
Children of the Horned Rat, Black Industries
Burning Empires, Burning Wheel
Mutants & Masterminds: Ultimate Power, Green Ronin
_HM: Hollow Earth Expedition, Exile Game Studio_

www.ennieawards.com will be updated shortly with all the nominees.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*Cartography*

I am pleased to announce the nominations for the 2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards ("The ENnies").

As one of the judges put it, "I think we can all agree that everything that's on the list belongs there, even if we can't agree that everything that belongs there is on the list."

Voting begins Monday, July 16th.  In the time before then, I would like to encourage fans to familiarize themselves with all the products in order to make an informed decision, and publishers to contact me as soon as possible to provide me with graphics, verbiage, links, and ceremony details.

Without further ado, congratulations to the following nominees for the *Best Cartography* category

Warlords of the Accordlands: Monsters & Lairs, AEG
Warhammer Fantasy RolePlay: Game Master's Toolkit, Black Industries
DCC 35: Gazetteer of the Known Realms, Goodman Games
Ptolus- City by the Spire, Malhavoc Press/White Wolf Publishing
Five Fingers: Port of Deceit, Privateer Press
_HM: Campaign Cartographer 3, ProFantasy Software_

www.ennieawards.com will be updated shortly with all the nominees.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*Production Values*

I am pleased to announce the nominations for the 2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards ("The ENnies").

As one of the judges put it, "I think we can all agree that everything that's on the list belongs there, even if we can't agree that everything that belongs there is on the list."

Voting begins Monday, July 16th.  In the time before then, I would like to encourage fans to familiarize themselves with all the products in order to make an informed decision, and publishers to contact me as soon as possible to provide me with graphics, verbiage, links, and ceremony details.

Without further ado, congratulations to the following nominees for the *Best Production Values* category

Qin, 7ème Cercle
Burning Empires, Burning Wheel
Mutants & Masterminds: Ultimate Power, Green Ronin Publishing
Ptolus: Malhavoc Press/White Wolf Publishing
Tales of the Caliphate Nights, Paradigm Concepts
_HM: Knightly Orders of Ansalon, Margaret Weis Productions_

www.ennieawards.com will be updated shortly with all the nominees.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*Writing*

I am pleased to announce the nominations for the 2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards ("The ENnies").

As one of the judges put it, "I think we can all agree that everything that's on the list belongs there, even if we can't agree that everything that belongs there is on the list."

Voting begins Monday, July 16th.  In the time before then, I would like to encourage fans to familiarize themselves with all the products in order to make an informed decision, and publishers to contact me as soon as possible to provide me with graphics, verbiage, links, and ceremony details.

Without further ado, congratulations to the following nominees for the *Best Writing* category

Qin, 7ème Cercle
Children of the Horned Rat, Black Industries
Hollow Earth Expedition, Exile Game Studio
Dictionary of Mu, Paka's Thread Games
Five Fingers: Port of Deceit, Privateer Press
_HM: Scion: Hero, White Wolf Publishing_

www.ennieawards.com will be updated shortly with all the nominees.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*Rules*

I am pleased to announce the nominations for the 2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards ("The ENnies").

As one of the judges put it, "I think we can all agree that everything that's on the list belongs there, even if we can't agree that everything that belongs there is on the list."

Voting begins Monday, July 16th.  In the time before then, I would like to encourage fans to familiarize themselves with all the products in order to make an informed decision, and publishers to contact me as soon as possible to provide me with graphics, verbiage, links, and ceremony details.

Without further ado, congratulations to the following nominees for the *Best Rules* category

Qin, 7ème Cercle
Spirit of the Century, Evil Hat Games
Faery's Tale, Firefly Games
Mutants & Masterminds: Ultimate Power, Green Ronin Publishing
Esoterrorists, Pelgrane Press
_HM: Warhammer Fantasy RolePlay: Companion_

www.ennieawards.com will be updated shortly with all the nominees.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*Supplement*

I am pleased to announce the nominations for the 2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards ("The ENnies").

As one of the judges put it, "I think we can all agree that everything that's on the list belongs there, even if we can't agree that everything that belongs there is on the list."

Voting begins Monday, July 16th.  In the time before then, I would like to encourage fans to familiarize themselves with all the products in order to make an informed decision, and publishers to contact me as soon as possible to provide me with graphics, verbiage, links, and ceremony details.

Without further ado, congratulations to the following nominees for the *Best Supplement* category

Warhammer Fantasy RolePlay: Companion, Black Industries
Street Magic, FanPro
Etherscope: Upload: Etherpunk, Goodman Games
Mutants & Masterminds: Ultimate Power, Green Ronin Publishing
Thrilling Places, Hero Games
_HM: Tome of Corruption, Black Industries_

www.ennieawards.com will be updated shortly with all the nominees.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*Setting*

I am pleased to announce the nominations for the 2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards ("The ENnies").

As one of the judges put it, "I think we can all agree that everything that's on the list belongs there, even if we can't agree that everything that belongs there is on the list."

Voting begins Monday, July 16th.  In the time before then, I would like to encourage fans to familiarize themselves with all the products in order to make an informed decision, and publishers to contact me as soon as possible to provide me with graphics, verbiage, links, and ceremony details.

Without further ado, congratulations to the following nominees for the *Best Setting* category

Warlords of the Accordlands series, AEG
Dawning Star: Helios Rising, Blue Devil Games
DCC 35: Gazetteer of the Known Realms, Goodman Games
Ptolus- City by the Spire, Malhavoc Press/White Wolf Publishing
Five Fingers: Port of Deceit, Privateer Press
_HM: Thrilling Places, Hero Games_

www.ennieawards.com will be updated shortly with all the nominees.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*Adventure*

I am pleased to announce the nominations for the 2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards ("The ENnies").

As one of the judges put it, "I think we can all agree that everything that's on the list belongs there, even if we can't agree that everything that belongs there is on the list."

Voting begins Monday, July 16th.  In the time before then, I would like to encourage fans to familiarize themselves with all the products in order to make an informed decision, and publishers to contact me as soon as possible to provide me with graphics, verbiage, links, and ceremony details.

Without further ado, congratulations to the following nominees for the *Best Adventure* category

Warhammer Fantasy RolePlay: Lure of the Liche Lord, Black Industries
DCC 34: Cage of Delrium, Goodman Games w. Midnight Syndicate
Xcrawl: Coney Island Crawl, Goodman Games
Time of Vengeance, Green Ronin
Thrilling Places, Hero Games
_HM: Dungeon Magazine: Age of Worms Adventure Path, Paizo Publishing_

www.ennieawards.com will be updated shortly with all the nominees.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*Monster/Adversary*

There were insufficient entries to warrant a viable category, so all entries were considered for Best Supplement.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*Software*

Due to a lack of entries in this category, all entries were considered for Best Aid/Accessory instead and this category cancelled/closed for this year.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*Miniature Product*

I am pleased to announce the nominations for the 2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards ("The ENnies").

As one of the judges put it, "I think we can all agree that everything that's on the list belongs there, even if we can't agree that everything that belongs there is on the list."

Voting begins Monday, July 16th.  In the time before then, I would like to encourage fans to familiarize themselves with all the products in order to make an informed decision, and publishers to contact me as soon as possible to provide me with graphics, verbiage, links, and ceremony details.

Due to a lack of miniatures, some entries from Best Aid/Accessory were moved into this newly-formed category dedicated to miniature-related products.  Without further ado, congratulations to the following nominees for the *Best Miniature Product* category

The Deluxe Galleon, Dragonfire Laser Crafts
Modern Floorplans: All Saints Church, Fabled Environments
E-Z Dungeons, Fat Dragon Games
Conflict Chips
Game Mastery: Flip-mat Tavern, Paizo Publishing
_HM: Hordes Line's Lord of the Feast, Privateer Press_

www.ennieawards.com will be updated shortly with all the nominees.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*Regalia*

I am pleased to announce the nominations for the 2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards ("The ENnies").

As one of the judges put it, "I think we can all agree that everything that's on the list belongs there, even if we can't agree that everything that belongs there is on the list."

Voting begins Monday, July 16th.  In the time before then, I would like to encourage fans to familiarize themselves with all the products in order to make an informed decision, and publishers to contact me as soon as possible to provide me with graphics, verbiage, links, and ceremony details.

Without further ado, congratulations to the following nominees for the *Best Regalia* category

Liber Chaotica, Black Industries
Witch Hunter's Handbook, Black Industries
Classic Battletech Total Warfare, FanPro
Order of the Stick: No Cure for the Paladin Blues, Giant in the Playground
Art of Dragon Magazine, Paizo Publishing
_HM: Astounding Hero Tales, Hero Games_

www.ennieawards.com will be updated shortly with all the nominees.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*Aid/Accessory*

I am pleased to announce the nominations for the 2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards ("The ENnies").

As one of the judges put it, "I think we can all agree that everything that's on the list belongs there, even if we can't agree that everything that belongs there is on the list."

Voting begins Monday, July 16th.  In the time before then, I would like to encourage fans to familiarize themselves with all the products in order to make an informed decision, and publishers to contact me as soon as possible to provide me with graphics, verbiage, links, and ceremony details.

Without further ado, congratulations to the following nominees for the *Best Aid/Accessory* category

Deck of Many Things, Green Ronin Publishing
Hero Lab, Lone Wolf Development
GameMastery Combat Pad, Open Mind Games/Paizo Publishing
Game Mastery: Critical Hit Deck, Paizo Publishing
Promethean: Storyteller Screen, White Wolf Publishing
_HM: Campaign Cartographer 3, ProFantasy Software_

www.ennieawards.com will be updated shortly with all the nominees.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*Electronic Book*

I am pleased to announce the nominations for the 2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards ("The ENnies").

As one of the judges put it, "I think we can all agree that everything that's on the list belongs there, even if we can't agree that everything that belongs there is on the list."

Voting begins Monday, July 16th.  In the time before then, I would like to encourage fans to familiarize themselves with all the products in order to make an informed decision, and publishers to contact me as soon as possible to provide me with graphics, verbiage, links, and ceremony details.

Without further ado, congratulations to the following nominees for the *Electronic Book* category

Frontier Towns: Fort Griffin #3, Dog House Rules
Magical Medieval Society: European Warfare, Expeditious Retreat Press
Nevermore Gazetteer, Expeditious Retreat Press
Classic Battletech Free Package, FanPro
Castle Shadowcrag, Open Design
_HM: Kitsunemori, Dog Soul Publishing _ 

www.ennieawards.com will be updated shortly with all the nominees.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*Free Product*

I am pleased to announce the nominations for the 2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards ("The ENnies").

As one of the judges put it, "I think we can all agree that everything that's on the list belongs there, even if we can't agree that everything that belongs there is on the list."

Voting begins Monday, July 16th.  In the time before then, I would like to encourage fans to familiarize themselves with all the products in order to make an informed decision, and publishers to contact me as soon as possible to provide me with graphics, verbiage, links, and ceremony details.

Without further ado, congratulations to the following nominees for the *Best Free Product* category

Black Industries Web Site, Black Industries
Six-Guns: Lawmen- Earps and Mastersons,  Dog House Rules
Nevermore Gazetteer, Expeditious Retreat Press
Classic Battletech Free Package, FanPro
Savage Tide Player's Guide, Paizo Publishing
_HM: Scion: Hero- Of Shadows Yet to Come, White Wolf Publishing_

www.ennieawards.com will be updated shortly with all the nominees.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*d20*

I am pleased to announce the nominations for the 2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards ("The ENnies").

As one of the judges put it, "I think we can all agree that everything that's on the list belongs there, even if we can't agree that everything that belongs there is on the list."

Voting begins Monday, July 16th.  In the time before then, I would like to encourage fans to familiarize themselves with all the products in order to make an informed decision, and publishers to contact me as soon as possible to provide me with graphics, verbiage, links, and ceremony details.

Without further ado, congratulations to the following nominees for the *Best d20* category

Warlords of the Accordlands series, AEG
Dawning Star: Helios Rising, Blue Devil Games
Etherscope-Upload: Etherpunk, Goodman Games
Mutants & Masterminds: Ultimate Power, Green Ronin Publishing
Five Fingers: Port of Deceit, Privateer Press
_HM: Ptolus- City by the Spire, Malhavoc Press/White Wolf Publishing_

www.ennieawards.com will be updated shortly with all the nominees.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*Game*

I am pleased to announce the nominations for the 2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards ("The ENnies").

As one of the judges put it, "I think we can all agree that everything that's on the list belongs there, even if we can't agree that everything that belongs there is on the list."

Voting begins Monday, July 16th.  In the time before then, I would like to encourage fans to familiarize themselves with all the products in order to make an informed decision, and publishers to contact me as soon as possible to provide me with graphics, verbiage, links, and ceremony details.

Without further ado, congratulations to the following nominees for the *Best Game* category

Qin, 7ème Cercle
Conspiracy X 2E, Eden Studios
Hollow Earth Expedition, Exile Game Studio
Faery's Tale, Firefly Games
Scion: Hero, White Wolf Publishing
_HM: Esoterrorists, Pelgrane Press & Spirit of the Century, Evil Hat Games_

www.ennieawards.com will be updated shortly with all the nominees.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*Fan's Choice for Best Publisher*

I am pleased to announce the nominations for the 2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards ("The ENnies").

As one of the judges put it, "I think we can all agree that everything that's on the list belongs there, even if we can't agree that everything that belongs there is on the list."

Voting begins Monday, July 16th.  In the time before then, I would like to encourage fans to familiarize themselves with all the products in order to make an informed decision, and publishers to contact me as soon as possible to provide me with graphics, verbiage, links, and ceremony details.

Please be advised that we still have to confirm the eligibility of some of the entries, but will be done doing so by the 11th.  Unlike the other categories which are all compiled by the five elected judges from amongst submitted products, these nominations were generated from fandom nominations (and seconds) from any publisher who produced an RPG or RPG product during the eligibility period.  Without further ado, congratulations to the following nominees for the *Fan's Choice for Best Publisher* category

Arc Dream 
Atlas Games 
Atomic Sock Monkey Press 
Avenger Enterprises 
Black Industries 
BTRC 
Burning Wheel 
Chris Gonnerman 
Contested Ground Studios 
Creative Mountain Games 
Dark Omen Games 
Dog Soul 
Dragonwing Games 
Dreamscarred Press 
Evil Hat Productions 
Exile Game Studio 
Expeditious Retreat Press 
Fat Dragon Games 
Fiery Dragon Productions 
Goodman Games 
Green Ronin Publishing 
Hero Games 
Ironwood Omnimedia Company LLC 
Kenzer Co. 
Malhavoc Press 
Margaret Weis Productions/Sovereign Press 
Paizo Publishing 
Palladium Books 
Paradigm Concepts 
Pinnacle Entertainment Group/Great White Games 
Precis Intermidia Games 
RPG Objects 
Ronin Arts 
Tabletop Adventures 
Troll Lord Games 
White Wolf 
Wizards of the Coast


www.ennieawards.com will be updated shortly with all the nominees.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*Product of the Year*

The final category, Product of the Year, will be announced shortly.  The judges have finalized their selections for the ten nominees, we only need to choose the 2-3 honourable mentions.  Thank you for your patience, I'm off to update the web site!


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats to all the nominees!







...although Ptolus only as HM for Best d20?  What the Hell's up with that?


----------



## Dextra (Jul 10, 2007)

*Product of the Year*

Before we get lynched, here's the list of the nominees for the *Product of the Year* category.  Honourable mentions will be added later, sorry.

Qin, 7ème Cercle
Warhammer Fantasy Roleplay: Children of the Horned Rat, Black Industries
Dawning Star: Helios Rising, Blue Devil Games
The Deluxe Galleon, Dragonfire Laser Crafts
Hollow Earth Expedition, Exile Game Studio
Mutants & Masterminds: Ultimate Power, Green Ronin Publishing
Thrilling Places, Hero Games
Ptolus- City by the Spire, Malhavoc Press/White Wolf Publishing
Dictionary of Mu, Paka's Thread Games
Five Fingers: Port of Deceit, Privateer Press

Congratulations to all the nominees and honourable mentions.  There were many rough choices and I certainly never envied the judges!


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 10, 2007)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> ...although Ptolus only as HM for Best d20?  What the Hell's up with that?



In for Product of the Year!

Honorable Mention isn't saying anything bad about Ptolus -- far from it. I think the book is amazing enough that I'll be using it in my next campaign. The other nominees are superb as well -- and choosing the finalists was a TOUGH decision.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 10, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> In for Product of the Year!
> 
> Honorable Mention isn't saying anything bad about Ptolus -- far from it. I think the book is amazing enough that I'll be using it in my next campaign. The other nominees are superb as well -- and choosing the finalists was a TOUGH decision.





I am intrigued by Five Fingers - the judges sure seemed to like it!


----------



## HellHound (Jul 10, 2007)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I am intrigued by Five Fingers - the judges sure seemed to like it!




I've heard nothing but great things about Five Fingers... I think it was Maldur who was raving on and on about it when I was talking to him about his campaign.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats to all the nominated and honorably mentioned products and publishers!

And thanks to all the judges for all their hard work.

-Suzi


----------



## Paradigm (Jul 10, 2007)

I want to thank all the judges, after following the blogs, I am impressed with the work the judges put into the process!


----------



## Bacris (Jul 10, 2007)

That's a *lot * of great products - congrats to the nominees!

Maybe next year we'll make the cut


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jul 10, 2007)

It's a shame how poor the support is for Warlords of the Accordlands is, considering how many Ennies it is up for.  The products are really nice, and despite some mechanical issues, it's got all kinds of great feel.  Production qualities are nice too.

Congrats to all!

Now... to check out my Five Fingers book, and maybe look into Dawning Star or Burning Empires....


----------



## FATDRAGONGAMES (Jul 10, 2007)

The entire FDG crew want to thank the judges for E-Z DUNGEONS nomination for Best Miniature Product-we're truly honored.


----------



## Psion (Jul 10, 2007)

catsclaw227 said:
			
		

> It's a shame how poor the support is for Warlords of the Accordlands is, considering how many Ennies it is up for.




I thought the whole concept was the 4 books were all you need, no supplement treadmill.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jul 10, 2007)

Psion said:
			
		

> I thought the whole concept was the 4 books were all you need, no supplement treadmill.



It is, you are correct.  By support, I meant official errata, web enhancements, etc.

There are some boards that are cross-over sites for the CCG and the RPG, but when looking for clarifications or getting official questions answered, there's not much there.


----------



## fusangite (Jul 10, 2007)

As a judge, let me just say that all of these categories were very tough to judge. There were many very strong candidates for which individual judges lobbied very hard. Nobody got their way on everything and there were many products that all the judges felt should be honoured that we nevertheless lacked the room for. 

The contents of this thread will be cleaned-up shortly with a list of honourable mentions in the Product of the Year category.


----------



## Master of the Game (Jul 10, 2007)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I am intrigued by Five Fingers - the judges sure seemed to like it!



It was easily one of the best reads of the process, and is something I immediately slated for play.



			
				Paradigm said:
			
		

> I want to thank all the judges, after following the blogs, I am impressed with the work the judges put into the process!



Thanks a lot.  I don't know what exactly I was expecting, but I'm happily surprised by the number of positive comments.  I figured at least _someone_ would have an objection to something.

Thanks for giving our choices a chance.



			
				fusangite said:
			
		

> As a judge, let me just say that all of these categories were very tough to judge. There were many very strong candidates for which individual judges lobbied very hard. Nobody got their way on everything and there were many products that all the judges felt should be honoured that we nevertheless lacked the room for.




I can't agree more.  I'm really sorry that some of the other great games didn't get the recognition they deserved, but in the end we had to make some hard choices, and I think that what you see here really is representative* of the best that gaming had to offer in the last year.


*Though probably not totally inclusive.  If we had more room, you'd see more geat products.  Of course, we'd probably still find something that deserved an entry that didn't make it.


----------



## ptevis (Jul 10, 2007)

I am truly humbled. Many thanks to the judges for all their hard work.

--Paul


----------



## HalWhitewyrm (Jul 10, 2007)

Awesomeness all around. Very nice to see the various "indie" games (and by "indie" I mean the Forge/Story Games-born games) getting some love.

Also congrats to my fellow podcasters. You all deserve to be there for sure.


----------



## Tim Gray (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats to all!

(Someone at YGN spotted that Burning Wheel isn't actually a publisher's name. Unless, you know, now it is.)


----------



## eric mcloins (Jul 10, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> In for Product of the Year!
> 
> Honorable Mention isn't saying anything bad about Ptolus -- far from it. I think the book is amazing enough that I'll be using it in my next campaign. The other nominees are superb as well -- and choosing the finalists was a TOUGH decision.





Ok, this just doesn't make any sense.
Ptolus is only HM for d20/OGL, while accordlands is nominated surely means that the judges think that accordlands is better.
However, Ptolus is nominated for best product while accordlands is not, surely means the opposite?

Anyone cares to explain?


----------



## Falstaff (Jul 10, 2007)

Is there a Qin site that's in English? How do you judges read that site or rpg if you don't speak, what....is that Japanese?


----------



## Morrus (Jul 10, 2007)

eric mcloins said:
			
		

> Ok, this just doesn't make any sense.
> Ptolus is only HM for d20/OGL, while accordlands is nominated surely means that the judges think that accordlands is better.
> However, Ptolus is nominated for best product while accordlands is not, surely means the opposite?
> 
> Anyone cares to explain?




I'm not a judge, and only they can explain their choices.  However, each of the other catgories looks at something specific about a product.  Product of the Year is a reflection of how products fare in all catagories, as well as some other factors which may not be covered by previous categories. 

So a product doesn't have to be the best in every category to be a nominee for Product of the Year - but it needs to do consistently well overall in a variety of ways.

But the judges themselves are the only ones who really know what influenced their decisions.


----------



## Master of the Game (Jul 10, 2007)

eric mcloins said:
			
		

> Ok, this just doesn't make any sense.
> Ptolus is only HM for d20/OGL, while accordlands is nominated surely means that the judges think that accordlands is better.
> However, Ptolus is nominated for best product while accordlands is not, surely means the opposite?
> 
> Anyone cares to explain?



I can only speak for myself and what I feel was the general mood of the discussions, but basically it comes down to the fact that the two categories weigh certain things differently.

In this case you have two entries that the judges are fairly closely matched on.  Either one could go either way.  Accordlands felt a little better as an actual game, but it simply couldn't compete with Ptolus in a lot of the production categories.

Both made Best Setting, both made Best Cartography.  Accordlands had a slight advantage in games, but then Ptolus blew almost everything else away with sheer value.  The beautiful book, coupled with the CD and other extras was enough to more than make up for a slight deficit in the actual playability of the game.

There's not always a huge gap between the HMs and the products that actually made it.  For the most part we ended up with six or seven products that should be on the list, and then had to take one off.  Those went to HM.

In some cases it was simply too hard to even narrow it down then.  I'll point to Best game, which actually has two HMs.  And of course Product of the Year, whose HMs haven't even been posted yet.

Anywho, does that help at all?


----------



## Master of the Game (Jul 10, 2007)

Falstaff said:
			
		

> Is there a Qin site that's in English? How do you judges read that site or rpg if you don't speak, what....is that Japanese?



It was originally released in French, but an English translation was released last year.


----------



## Paradigm (Jul 10, 2007)

Master of the Game said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot.  I don't know what exactly I was expecting, but I'm happily surprised by the number of positive comments.  I figured at least _someone_ would have an objection to something.
> 
> Thanks for giving our choices a chance.




There are certain categories that I was optimistic that Tales of the Caliphate Nights would garner a nomination for, but there are no products in those categories where I could definitively say, "Tales should be there instead."

All in all, last year looks like a good year for all this stuff.


----------



## fusangite (Jul 10, 2007)

eric mcloins said:
			
		

> Ptolus is only HM for d20/OGL, while accordlands is nominated surely means that the judges think that accordlands is better.
> However, Ptolus is nominated for best product while accordlands is not, surely means the opposite?
> 
> Anyone cares to explain?



As the resident voting systems expert, I think that some of this can be attributed to the different list length for the categories. For instance, when we ran the judge elections, had we been electing seven judges, Xath would have placed second but because we were electing five, she placed sixth. List length variation can explain a lot of quirky outcomes.


----------



## haiiro (Jul 10, 2007)

I'm honored to be nominated, and in such excellent company.

My thanks to the judges for their hard work (reading Master's blog, it's clear just how much work that was!), and congratulations to all of the nominees!


----------



## jgbrowning (Jul 10, 2007)

Glad to see the results and thanks to the judges for all their hard work.

joe b.


----------



## fusangite (Jul 10, 2007)

haiiro said:
			
		

> I'm honored to be nominated, and in such excellent company.
> 
> My thanks to the judges for their hard work (reading Master's blog, it's clear just how much work that was!), and congratulations to all of the nominees!



I'm currently in the Salt Lake area if you want to celebrate with a judge before Gen Con.


----------



## Mokona (Jul 10, 2007)

Dextra said:
			
		

> We are pleased to announce the nominations for the *2007 Gen Con EN World RPG Awards* ("The ENnies"), the world's premiere RPG awards program.



The ENnies lose all credibility when no *Dungeons & Dragons* products by *Wizards of the Coast* are involved.  The _InQuest Gamer_ magazine has a decent solution to the problem of a dominant game dominating the awards.  _InQuest_ has a category for _Best *Magic* Expansion_ so that *Magic: the Gathering* expansions don't win the _Best Trading Card Game_ category every single year.  The ENnies should try something similar.


----------



## fusangite (Jul 10, 2007)

Mokona said:
			
		

> The ENnies lose all credibility when no *Dungeons & Dragons* products by *Wizards of the Coast* are involved.



That's funny because publishers who have won prominently display our logo on their products. Many who meet us at Gen Con report increases in sales resulting from them winning awards, most recently, the publishers of Shadowrun at last year's convention. Hundreds of people attend the awards and thousands vote in the judge elections and on the finalists selected by the judges. 

I would encourage you to attend the awars ceremony and our booth at Gen Con this year and observe how much credibility we already have. 

While we would welcome the entry of additional companies in the awards, including WOTC, we are very happy with the continuing increase in the credibility of the ENnies each year, and the concommitant increase in fan voting that we have been observing. Obviously, it is up to publishers as to whether they wish to participate and we respect the decision of WOTC to opt out.

Finally, if you read this very thread, you can measure the credibility of the ENnies by the fact that publishers are honoured to have been nominated, and fans are rushing to check out new products based simply on their receiving an ENnies nomination.


----------



## CaptainChaos (Jul 10, 2007)

Mokona said:
			
		

> The ENnies lose all credibility when no *Dungeons & Dragons* products by *Wizards of the Coast* are involved.




I think that is demonstrably false.


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 10, 2007)

Congrats to all of the nominees!


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 11, 2007)

Mokona said:
			
		

> The ENnies lose all credibility when no *Dungeons & Dragons* products by *Wizards of the Coast* are involved.



So we're clear, WotC products aren't involved because to date Wizards of the Coast has chosen not to enter. It's a little bit of a difficult choice for them; if they enter and sweep a category people might say "it's because it's WotC," and if they enter and don't win they risk a credibility hit. I'm not sure I agree with that, and we would welcome them, but I certainly respect their choice to leave the focus on the best 3rd-party publishers.


----------



## HellHound (Jul 11, 2007)

Mokona said:
			
		

> The ENnies lose all credibility when no *Dungeons & Dragons* products by *Wizards of the Coast* are involved.  The _InQuest Gamer_ magazine has a decent solution to the problem of a dominant game dominating the awards.  _InQuest_ has a category for _Best *Magic* Expansion_ so that *Magic: the Gathering* expansions don't win the _Best Trading Card Game_ category every single year.  The ENnies should try something similar.




Like what? 

Give Hasbro an exception to the rule that companies have to submit products to be judged and nominated? Because they are bigger, they don't need to be involved in the process?


----------



## jaldaen (Jul 11, 2007)

jgbrowning said:
			
		

> Glad to see the results and thanks to the judges for all their hard work.




I'd like to echo this sentiment and thank you all for your nomination of Nevermore... its been a long tough road for the Nevermore campaign setting and really helps remind me that its the road less traveled that's the most rewarding


----------



## Scott_Rouse (Jul 11, 2007)

First off congratulations to the nominees! I hope my GenCon schedule will allow me to attend the awards. 


Secondly, I have been thinking about the issue Pirate Cat brought up in his post and I think next year we'll participate. 

And no I don't think we should be given some separate awards because what is the point of that? "congratulations to D&D for the best D&D book!" horrah  :\   

I know there are other quality products out there and I personally would really like to see how we fair against the other publishers. Based on how we did (or didn't do at Origins) it would be a good experience for the product line and may not be clean sweep like some people might suggest.

What do you guys think should WOTC stay out or participate?


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jul 11, 2007)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> What do you guys think should WOTC stay out or participate?




I've always thought you guys should be in the fight.


----------



## Beckett (Jul 11, 2007)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> Secondly, I have been thinking about the issue Pirate Cat brought up in his post and I think next year we'll participate.




Wow. Let me say again that I'm glad you're posting here.

I think it would be great for WotC to participate.  And not in its own category (I had a similar thought earlier today- "Here's the award for the best product Wizards of the Coast put out this year!" bleah)

And I don't think it would be a clean sweep for Wizards.  You guys put out a lot of great stuff, but there are other companies also putting out great books- I think I'd put up Ptolus against anything WotC has published in the last year, for example.


----------



## Master of the Game (Jul 11, 2007)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> First off congratulations to the nominees! I hope my GenCon schedule will allow me to attend the awards.
> 
> 
> Secondly, I have been thinking about the issue Pirate Cat brought up in his post and I think next year we'll participate.
> ...



Personally I would love to see WotC participate.


----------



## Mokona (Jul 11, 2007)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> I think next year we'll participate.
> 
> What do you guys think should WOTC stay out or participate?



Yes, *Wizards of the Coast* should participate.    

Despite appearances I'm not here to dump on this thread.  Scott, your response is exactly why I posted. Thanks.  I know that *Wizards of the Coast* isn't nominated because *Wizards of the Coast* chose not to submit their stuff.  I disagree with that policy and I'm happy to hear it might change.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 11, 2007)

By the way, I've added the Honourable Mentions for the Product of the Year category.

Congratulations to Eden Studios for Conspiracy X 2E and Paradigm Concepts for Tales of the Caliphate Nights!


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 11, 2007)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> What do you guys think should WOTC stay out or participate?




Of course you should participate!

Heck, most of your stuff lately is written by freelancers who write good stuff for you and for the other companies anyway.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 11, 2007)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> What do you guys think should WOTC stay out or participate?




Yes, I think you should.


----------



## Psion (Jul 11, 2007)

The possibility of Wizards participating next year both intrigues and frightens me.

Hmmm...


----------



## diaglo (Jul 11, 2007)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> What do you guys think should WOTC stay out or participate?




yes, please.


Cheers.


----------



## Krilia (Jul 11, 2007)

On behalf of Dragonfire Laser Crafts, I'd like to cheer and celebrate, I mean, thank you for the nominations.  I'm not actually employed there, but my husband is the owner. 

As a fairly new company, it's very gratifying to get recognition. 

Carrie Amodio


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jul 11, 2007)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> What do you guys think should WOTC stay out or participate?



Absolutely.  Participate.


----------



## Master of the Game (Jul 11, 2007)

Dextra said:
			
		

> By the way, I've added the Honourable Mentions for the Product of the Year category.
> 
> Congratulations to Eden Studios for Conspiracy X 2E and Paradigm Concepts for Tales of the Caliphate Nights!



Sorry this wasn't done with the rest.  We got a little excited to be done and, what with the 10 entries in the Product of the Year, I think we didn't even think about the HMs until it was too late.


----------



## Master of the Game (Jul 11, 2007)

Krilia said:
			
		

> On behalf of Dragonfire Laser Crafts, I'd like to cheer and celebrate, I mean, thank you for the nominations.  I'm not actually employed there, but my husband is the owner.
> 
> As a fairly new company, it's very gratifying to get recognition.
> 
> Carrie Amodio



Thanks for entering.  It's absolutely beautiful.  Very few other things could make me sit down and want to play with it like the Galleon did.


----------



## mhensley (Jul 11, 2007)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> What do you guys think should WOTC stay out or participate?




Let's make this a poll-

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=201129


----------



## jgbrowning (Jul 11, 2007)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> What do you guys think should WOTC stay out or participate?




Hells yes.

joe b.


----------



## Umbran (Jul 11, 2007)

Scott_Rouse said:
			
		

> What do you guys think should WOTC stay out or participate?




I think WotC participation would be healthy, and improve the awards as a source of feedback on product design for all publishers.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 11, 2007)

jaldaen said:
			
		

> I'd like to echo this sentiment and thank you all for your nomination of Nevermore... its been a long tough road for the Nevermore campaign setting and really helps remind me that its the road less traveled that's the most rewarding




I'm not a fan of True20, but I really liked the Nevermore setting in the game I played in last year. It somehow escaped my attention that there was on-going support for it, so I'm (a) glad to see the nomination, and (b) going off to look at the new stuff.


----------



## CaptainChaos (Jul 11, 2007)

Am I the only one that remembers this?

http://www.ennieawards.com/2002.html

I'd rather WotC stay out of the ENnies. They are not fun when the biggest company in the industry dominates everything.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 11, 2007)

CaptainChaos said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that remembers this?
> 
> http://www.ennieawards.com/2002.html
> 
> I'd rather WotC stay out of the ENnies. They are not fun when the biggest company in the industry dominates everything.




The awards are very different now.  First off their products have to get nominated by the Judges and there is a lot more material being submitted from many of the bigger companies these days.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 11, 2007)

CaptainChaos said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that remembers this?
> 
> http://www.ennieawards.com/2002.html
> 
> I'd rather WotC stay out of the ENnies. They are not fun when the biggest company in the industry dominates everything.




Ah, but how sweet it is when your product beats out a Wizards one!


----------



## HellHound (Jul 11, 2007)

Dextra said:
			
		

> Ah, but how sweet it is when your product beats out a Wizards one!




+rep


----------



## yavftm (Jul 11, 2007)

Big thanks to the judges for all their hard work. We are a small company and this is the first time that we have submitted products for consideration. We appreciate the nomination!

On another note, if you any of you all have questions about modern structures and cartography, my wife and I would be happy to be a resource to anyone that needs it. Just fire us a note-fabledenvironments at gmail.com

Thanks!
Charles


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm a fan of the ENnies, I just wish I knew more about the products.  I consider myself an avid gamer and buyer of all things RPG and I'm familiar with probably less than 25% of the products nominated.  Not sure who's "fault" that is (and probably no one's), just something I feel worth mentioning.


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 11, 2007)

I'd like to see Ennie-nominated companies put excerpts of products (a pdf of art, or a chapter of a book, etc.) on their web site, and make those links public here. I suspect that it could help their sales and their voting tremendously if people had a chance to become familiar with their products.


----------



## FATDRAGONGAMES (Jul 11, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'd like to see Ennie-nominated companies put excerpts of products (a pdf of art, or a chapter of a book, etc.) on their web site, and make those links public here. I suspect that it could help their sales and their voting tremendously if people had a chance to become familiar with their products.





Just click the link in my signature to go to the FDG site and there is a free demo of E-Z Dungeons there.


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jul 11, 2007)

CaptainChaos said:
			
		

> Am I the only one that remembers this?
> 
> http://www.ennieawards.com/2002.html
> 
> I'd rather WotC stay out of the ENnies. They are not fun when the biggest company in the industry dominates everything.




What the heck? From what I can tell WOTC won about 1/3 to 1/2 of the awards-- and, I might add, _from products that largely deserved to win_. 

How is this any different from 2 or 3 years of Green Ronin dominance? 

That's not a knock on Green Ronin, by the way, far from it. I think the awards have shown that-- amazingly enough-- quality products tend to win.

The only possible place where WOTC has an unfair advantage is in Best Website; that's purely a budgetary thing. Even so, I think some companies could compete-- a small, well-moderated, frequently updated site would easily compete. But it's a simple enough thing for WOTC to not enter if they think their entry is unfair.

Although... heh... I'd be very suprised if they didn't enter Gleemax.


----------



## Mark (Jul 11, 2007)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> The only possible place where WOTC has an unfair advantage is in (. . .)





. . . the legion of fans that buy only WotC products?  Of course, I say this to play devil's advocate, as I am glad to hear they are jumping back into the mix but the truth of the matter is that they have a decided advantage should they even slightly lift a finger to turn out a vote.  Personally, I think it all winds up going to the greater good as more WotC-only fans will be ultimately exposed, and by WotC themself, to third party publishers and might nose around a bit and discover some additional places to spend their dollars.  Huzzah!


----------



## Dextra (Jul 11, 2007)

As we "speak" (and as the publishers furnish me with the details) I'm updating the ENnies web site to include more information about each of the products.  There will be a cover shot, description of the product, and link to samples (if the publisher has them available).  Also, we deliberately left a week between the announcement of the products and the beginning of the 2-week voting period in order to give everyone a chance to better-educate themselves about the products.

There's truly some excellent stuff in there, and you won't be disappointed if you take the time to investigate the nominees!



			
				GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I'm a fan of the ENnies, I just wish I knew more about the products.  I consider myself an avid gamer and buyer of all things RPG and I'm familiar with probably less than 25% of the products nominated.  Not sure who's "fault" that is (and probably no one's), just something I feel worth mentioning.


----------



## yavftm (Jul 11, 2007)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I'm a fan of the ENnies, I just wish I knew more about the products.  I consider myself an avid gamer and buyer of all things RPG and I'm familiar with probably less than 25% of the products nominated.  Not sure who's "fault" that is (and probably no one's), just something I feel worth mentioning.




I don't think that you are alone! The .PDF market is gaining momentum, but there are still quite a few folks who like to walk into their local gamestore and pick up and thumb through a copy of the newest products. Also, more and more independent/small press companies are producing high-quality product that is hitting the market. With this, it is difficult to keep up sometimes. For small companies like us, the major challenge is trying to get people to check out our products since we aren't one of the big kids on the block and since there are so many products that are released in print and online.


----------



## Paka (Jul 11, 2007)

I am honored that Mu and Kryos are in the esteemed company in their categories.

Thank you to the judges for taking the time to read and listen so carefully.



			
				Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'd like to see Ennie-nominated companies put excerpts of products (a pdf of art, or a chapter of a book, etc.) on their web site, and make those links public here. I suspect that it could help their sales and their voting tremendously if people had a chance to become familiar with their products.




In my sig for Dictionary of Mu is a short excerpt, an entry in the dictionary by clicking on _Look Inside_ and in the Sons of Kryos link are our shows for perusal.


----------



## yavftm (Jul 11, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'd like to see Ennie-nominated companies put excerpts of products (a pdf of art, or a chapter of a book, etc.) on their web site, and make those links public here. I suspect that it could help their sales and their voting tremendously if people had a chance to become familiar with their products.




Not sure if this will work for you, but here is the product as listed on Drivethrurpg.com. It has a small sample of the map on the page plus a bit more about the product. The map shown doesn't have the grid that is scaled for 1"=5'. All of our maps are created in several options: 8 1/2" x 11", Tiled, With Grid and without, with furnature and/or lables and without.

Hope this helps!

http://enworld.rpgnow.com/product_info.php?products_id=21218&


----------



## CaptainChaos (Jul 11, 2007)

Wulf Ratbane said:
			
		

> What the heck? From what I can tell WOTC won about 1/3 to 1/2 of the awards-- and, I might add, _from products that largely deserved to win_.




Look at the list again. WotC won every category they had an entry in except one, and that was a minor category (Best Free Product). 



> How is this any different from 2 or 3 years of Green Ronin dominance?




It's different in many ways. Green Ronin doing well was by no means a forgone conclusion. They had to fight for it in a way that WotC simply does not. WotC sells way more products than anyone else and EN World is a fan site dedicated to their game. It's not like the ENnies got their start at a Mutants & Masterminds fan site. 




> The only possible place where WOTC has an unfair advantage is in Best Website; that's purely a budgetary thing.




The only place? You don't think the D&D brand, 30+ years of market dominance, and sales orders of magnitude bigger than their competition are advantages?


----------



## HellHound (Jul 12, 2007)

CaptainChaos said:
			
		

> Look at the list again. WotC won every category they had an entry in except one, and that was a minor category (Best Free Product).




You sir, are sucking ALL the wind out of my sails.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 12, 2007)

Dextra said:
			
		

> As we "speak" (and as the publishers furnish me with the details) I'm updating the ENnies web site to include more information about each of the products.  There will be a cover shot, description of the product, and link to samples (if the publisher has them available).  Also, we deliberately left a week between the announcement of the products and the beginning of the 2-week voting period in order to give everyone a chance to better-educate themselves about the products.
> 
> There's truly some excellent stuff in there, and you won't be disappointed if you take the time to investigate the nominees!




THANK YOU!


----------



## CaptainChaos (Jul 12, 2007)

HellHound said:
			
		

> You sir, are sucking ALL the wind out of my sails.




Sorry, man. Not trying to be a downer. It's just that when I check the announcements each year after the ceremony, I'm not rushing to see who won the Best Free Product category. I do look at it certainly, but my eyes go first to Best Game, Best Rules, and the like.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 12, 2007)

If WotC decides to participate in the ENnies, the only problem that I can foresee is if they a) pay off the judges or b) the judges are unabashed fanbois.

I don't see either happening.


----------



## jaldaen (Jul 12, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> I'm not a fan of True20, but I really liked the Nevermore setting in the game I played in last year. It somehow escaped my attention that there was on-going support for it, so I'm (a) glad to see the nomination, and (b) going off to look at the new stuff.




Thanks a bunch... which character were you? 

I've done a lot of polishing on the adventure I ran at Gen Con last year... and it is now a full-fledged adventure. It is in final editing and layout and I really am looking forward to unleashing it on the waking world 

As for the Nevermore campaign setting it has a couple PDF supplements out (Liber Artefactorum; Lands of Nevermore: the Heartlands & the Wyrd) and more to come... I'm currently working on the Dreadlands supplement and enjoying the exciting epiphanies as they come to me 

I hope you enjoy the supplements that are out and please feel free to email me (joseph.dm.miller@gmail.com) if you have questions regarding anything Nevermore...


----------



## C.W.Richeson (Jul 12, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'd like to see Ennie-nominated companies put excerpts of products (a pdf of art, or a chapter of a book, etc.) on their web site, and make those links public here. I suspect that it could help their sales and their voting tremendously if people had a chance to become familiar with their products.




Additionally, if folk want to become more familiar with a lot of these RPG.net has a bunch of reviews.  I've even written detailed reviews of a few of the nominees, such as:

Spirit of the Century
Faery's Tale
Dictionary of Mu
The Esoterrorists
Hollow Earth Expedition
Helios Rising
Conspiracy X Second Edition
Scion: Hero


----------



## MulhorandSage (Jul 12, 2007)

Congratulations to all the nominees. There are some excellent choices (I was pleased to see Thrilling Places get some well-deserved recognition; it's a neat book) and some ones which I'm looking forward to familiarizing myself with.

Thanks to the judges for all their hard work.


----------



## fusangite (Jul 12, 2007)

CaptainChaos said:
			
		

> Look at the list again. WotC won every category they had an entry in except one, and that was a minor category (Best Free Product).



As we know from real world elections, the results of an election years ago, or, even more significantly, five cycles ago is, at best, an extremely poor predictor of the next election's results. Had you applied this principle to past judge elections, you would not have predicted that the two incumbents who were re-elected would have placed behind two new candidates. Similarly, you would not have guessed that Crothian/Chris would have been defeated. 

What I have not seen from you is an explanation for why the next ENnies vote's finalists will bear such a strong resemblance to those in 2002 when
(a) the third-party publishing environment has changed
(b) ENWorld has changed
(c) the voter base has changed
(d) the companies entering the awards have changed
(e) the relationship between the awards and D20 system products have changed

I have no idea how WOTC will do in next year's awards. Because (a) of these changes and (b) *we have no idea what products will be entered and which publishers will participate*. Maybe WOTC will sweep the awards. Maybe they'll be annihilated. Maybe some outcome between those two will happen.

What I can rely on is that the judges will produce a solid and diverse list of nominees and the fans will vote on which products are best. And the products the fans believe are best will win. So, regardless of how any individual publisher does, I know that, like this year's awards, next year's ENnies will recognize excellence in game publishing.







> It's different in many ways. Green Ronin doing well was by no means a forgone conclusion. They had to fight for it in a way that WotC simply does not. WotC sells way more products than anyone else and EN World is a fan site dedicated to their game.



Green Ronin sells way more products than Expeditious Retreat Press; does this mean that it is a "foregone conclusion" that whenever Green Ronin's products go up against XRP that Green Ronin will win?

Given that we do not know how much or if voter turnout will increase with WOTC's entry, we have no basis on which to predict how relevant this information about the size of WOTC's customer base will even be.







> It's not like the ENnies got their start at a Mutants & Masterminds fan site.



So? The ENies used to be attached to ENWorld. Now they're not. And ENWorld remains a site for *all* D20 games, not just WOTC product.

Why not base your arguments on data about the hobby now, not the hobby five years ago? That's one of the virtues of democracies -- they live in the present; things are what the voters make of them at the moment they cast their vote.

I guess I'm wondering if you believe in people's choice awards. Do you trust the voters to recognize excellence in their hobby?







> The only place? You don't think the D&D brand, 30+ years of market dominance, and sales orders of magnitude bigger than their competition are advantages?



Again, your argument rebounds on companies like Green Ronin. Don't they also have "advantages" in your scheme?

A crucial point about the ENnies is that one award is for Best Publisher. The vast majority of awards are not for _companies_; they are for _products_. As the awards have demonstrated again and again, products with few resources behind them can and do beat products with many resources behind them.


----------



## Neko7C (Jul 12, 2007)

Hi ! just a few words to tell you how honoured and proud we all feel here to get 6 nominations this year for Qin RPG. 
You can already find a demokit, a map and a character sheet in english to download here :
http://www.7emecercle.com/


Dextra, if you need anything for your Ennies files (images, for instance) just let me know by mail.

Thanks, a thousand times, thank you !


----------



## Dextra (Jul 12, 2007)

*Hi, publishers*

I'm writing this from work, but thought I'd get the process started so that when I get home I can update your entry on the nomination page.  Please email me at denise@ennieawards.com the following info:
-200 characters of text, *spaces included* describing the product.
-if nominated for an art category, list your art director and/or lead artists.  If for cartography, then your mapmakers, etc.  I know, much of the info is already on your entry form, but if I have to type in hundreds of nominees, I won't have a chance to finish it in a timely manner!
-150 x 150 pixel graphic.  Most likely the cover of your product. jpg or gif
-link to a single page that has your product sample on it.

If you're nominated for Best Publisher, send me your company logo (once again 150x150 pixels) and up to 150 characters of text, *spaces included* describing the company.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Jul 12, 2007)

jaldaen said:
			
		

> Thanks a bunch... which character were you?




I was a female caster-type.  There were a couple players that detracted from the overall experience, but I think with the right group it would make a heck of a module.  You did a really good job with the atmosphere and mixing the puzzles into the flow.


----------



## haiiro (Jul 12, 2007)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I'd like to see Ennie-nominated companies put excerpts of products (a pdf of art, or a chapter of a book, etc.) on their web site, and make those links public here. I suspect that it could help their sales and their voting tremendously if people had a chance to become familiar with their products.




As a fansite, everything on Treasure Tables is free, and always available -- but the Top 25 Posts page makes a great point of entry into the site.

It covers a lot of ground, and it offers a good overview not only of what TT is all about, but also of the kind of posts, discussion and GMing topics that you'll find elsewhere on the site.

Based on the comments in this thread, I reworked TT's About page to lead with a "First Time Here?" section. Hopefully that will help!


----------



## jaldaen (Jul 12, 2007)

Rodrigo Istalindir said:
			
		

> I was a female caster-type.  There were a couple players that detracted from the overall experience, but I think with the right group it would make a heck of a module.  You did a really good job with the atmosphere and mixing the puzzles into the flow.




I think I remember the game you're talking about (and I think Sorcha, the Fire Maiden, might have been the character you played)... and from my own experiences running this adventure with the right group makes all the difference... and if you liked the puzzles before... now they are even more polished, entertaining, and flexible 

In fact I'll be turning in the final edits tomorrow... it probably won't make it out the door for Gen Con... but I'd rather have the best adventure I can put together and miss the Con, then let gremlins ruin it for everyone.


----------



## xrpsuzi (Jul 13, 2007)

jaldaen said:
			
		

> As for the Nevermore campaign setting it has a couple PDF supplements out (Liber Artefactorum; Lands of Nevermore: the Heartlands & the Wyrd) and more to come... I'm currently working on the Dreadlands supplement and enjoying the exciting epiphanies as they come to me




FYI-Nevermore stuff is on-sale in celebration of the Gazetteer's nomination. Check this thread for more info.

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=201204

Big Trouble in Little Oakland events for Gen Con have unfortunately been cancelled since Joesph will not be able to attend, but they will be in stores for the holidays.

-Suzi


----------



## xrpsuzi (Jul 13, 2007)

fusangite said:
			
		

> What I have not seen from you is an explanation for why the next ENnies vote's finalists will bear such a strong resemblance to those in 2002 when
> (a) the third-party publishing environment has changed
> (b) ENWorld has changed
> (c) the voter base has changed
> ...




I agree with Fusangite on these points. Expeditious Retreat Press has entered the Ennies every year since 2003. Some years our products don't make the nomination list, other years we get nominated but have any failed to gather the votes necessary to win an award, and some years we get nominations and awards. Each year has a different climate and even the same category has unique circumstances from year to year that make the end result unpredicable.

While I'll understand the point that some companies do not have the name recognition and comparable budgets of WotC (or any other "bigger" company), I don't think that means WotC should be excluded in an fan-based award system that recognizes excellence in gaming material.



> What I can rely on is that the judges will produce a solid and diverse list of nominees and the fans will vote on which products are best.




Exactly. The judges represent the fans, and when they pick the nominees, that's de facto a thumbs up from the fans. Getting an honorable mention or a nomination is a huge honor, even if one doesn't get the award. And it also emphasizes that every step of the voting is important and fans voting for the judges is just as vital as fans voting on the nominees.

I see the ENnies Awards as a unique conversation between fans and makers of gaming material, from the smallest to the biggest of publishers. That's what makes it cool. Fans have input in multiple steps of process.

Good Gaming,
Suzi


----------



## Mark CMG (Jul 13, 2007)

CaptainChaos said:
			
		

> Look at the list again. WotC won every category they had an entry in except one, and that was a minor category (Best Free Product).
> 
> (. . .)
> 
> ...





Well, it appears there is only one thing for it, then.  For the 2008 ENnies, Creative Mountain Games will simply have to enter and kick WotC's fanny perpendicular* in every category in which we both enter products next year.  Mister Rouse, while I appreciate your seconding of the nomination (as a private citizen) of CMG in the "Fan's Choice: Best Publisher" category this year, I am afraid that I must now put WotC on notice!

As the willow breaks the mighty oak, and as the acorn grows until it's nuts, so shall I answer the call for a champion.  And let us have none of your little corporate tricksies, Mister Rouse.  No fair rushing out a new, OGL-less edition of the world's most populace rollplaying game.  That would merely show the RPG industry your fear of this thrown gauntlet.  The clock is ticking.

Good day, Sir!



Spoiler



I SAID, "GOOD DAY, SIR!"



*Figuratively speaking, of course.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (Jul 13, 2007)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I'm a fan of the ENnies, I just wish I knew more about the products.  I consider myself an avid gamer and buyer of all things RPG and I'm familiar with probably less than 25% of the products nominated.  Not sure who's "fault" that is (and probably no one's), just something I feel worth mentioning.




I think that is part of the point of the awards, to give quality products, which might otherwise slip under the radar, increased recognition & exposure.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jul 13, 2007)

Just returned from Belgium, so this is my first chance to post.

I'd just like to say thank you very much to the ENnie Judges for all their hard work (and having read 'Master of the Game's blog - it's a tremendous amount) - and for selecting *Yog Radio* as as nominee for "Best Podcast/Vidcast". We stand in great company with our fellow nominees, and chosen from a large and excellent field.

Thank you, and good luck everyone!

Paul


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 14, 2007)

Well - for starters I'd like to thank everyone for sending their thanks to the judges.  The group this year was tenacious and I think we developed a pretty good dynamic.  The other four judges are intelligent, articulate, and among the most awesomest gamers and I'm happy to call them my friends.  They taught me a lot about the game and, while I was concerned that I would somehow be treated differently for being a woman, no such inequity occurred.

In short, my experience as a judge rocked socks.  




			
				GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I'm a fan of the ENnies, I just wish I knew more about the products.  I consider myself an avid gamer and buyer of all things RPG and I'm familiar with probably less than 25% of the products nominated.  Not sure who's "fault" that is (and probably no one's), just something I feel worth mentioning.





One of the things that I found the most delightful about being an ENnies judge was the opportunity to get to know publishers and products that I wouldn't have otherwise.  I consider myself a pretty avid gamer, as well, but there are products that I absolutely loved, but had never seen in a game store and probably wouldn't have purchased if it weren't for being selected as a judge.

In that respect, I think the ENnies is a great place to compile your list of Must Haves.  If you haven't heard of a book that is nominated: pick it up.  It'll be worth your money and you will expand your horizons and support some fantastic publishers.


----------



## yavftm (Jul 15, 2007)

Dextra said:
			
		

> I'm writing this from work, but thought I'd get the process started so that when I get home I can update your entry on the nomination page.  Please email me at denise@ennieawards.com the following info:
> -200 characters of text, *spaces included* describing the product.
> -if nominated for an art category, list your art director and/or lead artists.  If for cartography, then your mapmakers, etc.  I know, much of the info is already on your entry form, but if I have to type in hundreds of nominees, I won't have a chance to finish it in a timely manner!
> -150 x 150 pixel graphic.  Most likely the cover of your product. jpg or gif
> ...




Did you get our submission information via the folks at 12 To Midnight??? They were going to send this your way, but I don't think Preston has gotten an email back from you yet. Just wanted to make sure.

Charles White
Fabled Environments
2007 Ennie Award Nominee: Best Miniatures Product

If life is but a dream, then dreamers are those who see a vision of a reality soon to come.


----------



## yavftm (Jul 15, 2007)

*Voting*

Hi Guys!

Since this is our first time through this process, basically what will the voting look like.  I know that it will be online, but where and will folks be able to see how many votes have been cast for each entry on the ballots?

Thanks!

Charles White
Fabled Environments
2007 Ennie Award Nominee: Best Miniatures Product

If life is but a dream, then dreamers are those who see a vision of a reality soon to come.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 15, 2007)

The only results of the voting relased are the 1st and 2nd place winners announced at the ceremony.  



			
				yavftm said:
			
		

> Hi Guys!
> 
> Since this is our first time through this process, basically what will the voting look like.  I know that it will be online, but where and will folks be able to see how many votes have been cast for each entry on the ballots?
> 
> ...


----------



## yavftm (Jul 16, 2007)

*One More Question*



			
				Dextra said:
			
		

> The only results of the voting relased are the 1st and 2nd place winners announced at the ceremony.




Hi Dextra,

Am I on crack or do the Graphics for the 2007 nominees read 2006 instead of 2007?

Thanks!

Charles White
Fabled Environments
2007 Ennie Award Nominee: Best Miniatures Product

If life is but a dream, then dreamers are those who see a vision of a reality soon to come.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 16, 2007)

Check again, they've been updated.  

http://www.ennieawards.com/graphics.html

I'm now working on doing all the product graphics, samples, links, and descriptions.



			
				yavftm said:
			
		

> Hi Dextra,
> 
> Am I on crack or do the Graphics for the 2007 nominees read 2006 instead of 2007?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Dextra (Jul 16, 2007)

*Bset of luck to all the nominees!*

Voting booth is now live!
Don't forget to check out the nominees before you cast your ballot!


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 16, 2007)

Good luck everyone.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, we'll give it a shot!

_Dextra_: I just noticed that the animated banner on the ENnie graphics page says voting is _August_ 16-29?

Best wishes,

Paul


----------



## HellHound (Jul 16, 2007)

Paul - yeah, that was my mistake. We fixed it in the exit poll section, but haven't fixed it on the graphics page.


----------



## terrestrialboy (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm just dropping in to let as many people know as possible that my podcast, Gamer's Haven, will be doing an Ennies Special show on ednesday, July 18th, to promote the Ennies.  We will be going over the nominees and providing a comprehensive list of links to the companies' publishing nominated products, but also track down any free material for the nominees that is available as well.

The show will serve as a look at the nominees this year, as well as mini-reviews of many of the products nominated.

You can go to the Gamer's Haven website on Wednesday to learn more.

Thanks!

Ethan Parker
Co-host of The Gamer's Haven Podcast


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jul 16, 2007)

terrestrialboy said:
			
		

> I'm just dropping in to let as many people know as possible that my podcast, Gamer's Haven, will be doing an Ennies Special show on ednesday, July 18th, to promote the Ennies.  We will be going over the nominees and providing a comprehensive list of links to the companies' publishing nominated products, but also track down any free material for the nominees that is available as well.
> 
> The show will serve as a look at the nominees this year, as well as mini-reviews of many of the products nominated.
> 
> ...



 That's super-fly awesome!  I really look forward to listening to it!


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 17, 2007)

Awesome - can't wait!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 17, 2007)

Best of luck to all and I got to say, there were some hard choices to be made.


----------



## Master of the Game (Jul 17, 2007)

I _really_ want the banner from CM.  Failing that I at least want one that says I voted.... twice.


----------



## Nifft (Jul 17, 2007)

*I can't vote in the Ennies.*

Why not? Because I'm barely familiar with two of the products, and totally unfamiliar with the rest.  I'm envious of folks who have the time to actually play all those games.

 -- N


----------



## yavftm (Jul 17, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> *I can't vote in the Ennies.*
> 
> Why not? Because I'm barely familiar with two of the products, and totally unfamiliar with the rest.  I'm envious of folks who have the time to actually play all those games.
> 
> -- N



I think that you can cast your vote for those products that you are familiar with, if any. At least if there is a product that you do know and like, you can give them your vote. I'm sure if I am incorrect, someone will jump in. 

Charles

Charles White
Fabled Environments
2007 Ennie Award Nominee: Best Miniatures Product

If life is but a dream, then dreamers are those who see a vision of a reality soon to come.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 17, 2007)

Nifft said:
			
		

> *I can't vote in the Ennies.*
> 
> Why not? Because I'm barely familiar with two of the products, and totally unfamiliar with the rest.  I'm envious of folks who have the time to actually play all those games.
> 
> -- N




I'm in the same boat.  As I've stated earlier in this thread, I'm an avid gamer and buy a decent amount of stuff and there are products nominated that I've never even heard of or seen discussed on EN World.

I don't feel right voting in categories in which I'm only familiar with one or two of the products.

I have to assume the vast majority of votes are in the same boat.  I'd almost prefer for the winners be selected by the judges and announced at the ENnies.  At least I'd know that they had equal opportunity to review them all.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jul 17, 2007)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I'm in the same boat.  As I've stated earlier in this thread, I'm an avid gamer and buy a decent amount of stuff and there are products nominated that I've never even heard of or seen discussed on EN World.
> 
> I don't feel right voting in categories in which I'm only familiar with one or two of the products.
> 
> I have to assume the vast majority of votes are in the same boat.  I'd almost prefer for the winners be selected by the judges and announced at the ENnies.  At least I'd know that they had equal opportunity to review them all.



I am the same situation too, but what I did was go read about some of the other books with what little free time I have, and then made some personal value judgements.  What I did to represent this was to vote as follows:

1. If the products that I knew about in the list didn't appeal to me, I simply left the first and second place blank, then put the product I knew about in the third place box.  This way, it didn't get first place scoring, but still got a vote, if I felt they deserved one.

2. If I really liked one of them, and didn't really like another, and only had passing ideas about two others, then I chose like this.

    1. My favorite product
    2. [blank]
    3. [blank]
    4. Pick of the unknown product that intrigued me because of the demo or sample, but didn't know much more
    5. Pick of the unknown product that intrigued me because of the demo or sample, but didn't know much more
    6. Picked the one that I knew, but didn't really care for that much. or even left it [blank]


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 17, 2007)

catsclaw227 said:
			
		

> What I did to represent this was to vote as follows:




But how many other people are doing that?  I'd rather abstain from voting than jumping through hoops to use the voting mechanism in a way in which it wasn't intended.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jul 17, 2007)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> But how many other people are doing that?  I'd rather abstain from voting than jumping through hoops to use the voting mechanism in a way in which it wasn't intended.



I am just saying.... this is what I did.  I suppose if others want to try it, it is up to them.

Or you can just leave sections blank and just vote for the products you liked.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 17, 2007)

catsclaw227 said:
			
		

> Or you can just leave sections blank and just vote for the products you liked.




LOL.  This is exactly what I said I _don't _want to do.  As a "fan" of the industry, I don't think it's fair to a publisher/product if I just vote for the one product in each category that I'm familiar with.  In a political election I'll do that, but not for RPG voting.


----------



## Dextra (Jul 17, 2007)

Many of the publishers have put up samples of their products, and there's still just under 2 weeks left to learn more.  Even if you don't feel like you know a lot about certain categories, I bet that a quick trip to the FLGS and a perusal through the samples would enable you to make an informed decision about the production (cover, interior art, cartography, production values) categories!

At the very least, please vote for your favourite publisher(s)!


----------



## yavftm (Jul 17, 2007)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> I'm in the same boat.  As I've stated earlier in this thread, I'm an avid gamer and buy a decent amount of stuff and there are products nominated that I've never even heard of or seen discussed on EN World.
> 
> I don't feel right voting in categories in which I'm only familiar with one or two of the products.
> 
> I have to assume the vast majority of votes are in the same boat.  I'd almost prefer for the winners be selected by the judges and announced at the ENnies.  At least I'd know that they had equal opportunity to review them all.




As a nominee, I have mixed feelings about that. While I appreciate the hard work that all the judges put into the process, it would be amazing to be able to win an award based on the wishes of a large portion of my peers. Although Fabled Environments is a gaming company, I am and will always be a RPGer and if the fans are gracious enough to chose our product as the winner of our category, that will be very special to us! 

As far as familiarity is concerned, I agree that it is sometimes difficult to become familiar with products. Some are only available as a .pdf download while others may only be available in limited markets. I hope that the samples that we and other companies have offered help you all make your decisions. In addition, I can only speak for myself, but as a game company, we'd be happy to answer any questions about our product that you have in an effort to aid in your decisions.

Whatever your decision is, just know that your votes are precious to all of us involved in this competition. Your participation drives us harder to produce even better products for your consumption. Please exercise this wonderful opportunity you have and cast your votes in support of those products that have intrigued you.

Charles White
Fabled Environments
2007 Ennie Award Nominee: Best Miniatures Product

If life is but a dream, then dreamers are those who see a vision of a reality soon to come.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 17, 2007)

You can vote for "best cover art" since that art can be found on the publisher's sites.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Jul 17, 2007)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> LOL.  This is exactly what I said I _don't _want to do.  As a "fan" of the industry, I don't think it's fair to a publisher/product if I just vote for the one product in each category that I'm familiar with.  In a political election I'll do that, but not for RPG voting.



Understood.  So review samples, visit publisher sites, read reviews, visit the FLGS to browse, or just buy... outside of that, I am not sure what else you can do. 

I felt the same way, as I saw the nominations, so I did some footwork so that I would not denying a deserving new publisher or product a vote.  Dictionary of Mu is a good example.  I had no idea what the product was until I did some research, and ended up rating it fairly high in one of the categories.

It my opinion that an informed vote is better than a blind one, but an only semi-informed vote is better than nothing at all.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 18, 2007)

catsclaw227 said:
			
		

> It my opinion that an informed vote is better than a blind one, but an only semi-informed vote is better than nothing at all.




I thought about it and went back and gave each category and pretty thorough review.  I didn't vote for everything but I feel pretty good about what I did vote for.  Definitely some tough choices.


----------



## matthewajg (Jul 18, 2007)

*Thanks to the Judges*

Thanks to all of the judges on the Honorable Mention for KITSUNEMORI.  I greatly appreciate the recognition, and hope that new gamers interested in introducing Japanese mythology and folklore into their games will take a look at this product.  It was my first game design challenge (with the help of Alejandro Melchor's material), so I am obviously very honored.

--Matthew A.J. Gregory


----------



## jcombos (Jul 19, 2007)

Many, many thanks to the judges for all their hard work reading, digesting, and ranking all the submissions. It's a daunting job, and I'm in awe of your collective ability to get it done on such a short deadline.

I'd also like to thank the judges for nominating Hollow Earth Expedition for four ENies. All of us here at Exile Game Studio are deeply honored by the nominations, especially since this is our first book. We're thrilled to be in the running for so many great awards.

Thanks!

Jeff Combos
Exile Game Studio
www.exilegames.com


----------



## Master of the Game (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks guys.  I love to check in here every once in a while and just bask in the love.


----------



## PaulofCthulhu (Jul 21, 2007)

We've got our ENnies nomination special out for _Yog Radio_.

*Yog Radio #24: Brian Aldiss & The ENnies*

Also featuring _Yog Radio Vision_!

Paul
(Handy tip, don't record shows in the small hours of the morning!)


----------



## Serious Paul (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not a regular here, but I want to express my dismay at the conduct of the ENnies staff, specifically Micheal Morris who was especially disrespectful and unprofessional, in their handling of Fear the Boot-while I am certainly not a listener of FtB, I heard about what was done, and did some pretty extensive reading on the subject. (And I apologize if there is a better thread for this to be posted in-frankly this forum is so huge I have no idea where to even begin to look for that thread.)

I'm going to press my friends and professional contacts, which are admittedly both very few, to sever their involvement with the ENnies, and not vote until the ENnies staff conduct themselves as professionals, and what is an obvious hole in the system is addressed in meaningful manner.


----------



## Dextra (Aug 7, 2007)

*The ENnies & Fear the Boot*

Hi Paul, 

I would like to urge you to e-mail us with your specific concerns rather than vague condemnations. We would be happy to deal with any specific concern you might have.

I suspect that what you "heard about what was done" probably differs from what actually happened, and I would be glad to address your concerns but this is not the place.  I can be reached at denise@ennieawards.com.


----------



## wandmlaw (Aug 7, 2007)

Dextra said:
			
		

> I would like to urge you to e-mail us with your specific concerns rather than vague condemnations. We would be happy to deal with any specific concern you might have.
> 
> I suspect that what you "heard about what was done" probably differs from what actually happened, and I would be glad to address your concerns but this is not the place.  I can be reached at denise@ennieawards.com.




Hi Denise,

Where is the proper place to discuss this situation on the boards?  While I appreciate the opportunity to discuss it with you privately, I also think the controversy would benefit from a public discussion.


----------



## Dextra (Aug 7, 2007)

wandmlaw said:
			
		

> Hi Denise,
> 
> Where is the proper place to discuss this situation on the boards?  While I appreciate the opportunity to discuss it with you privately, I also think the controversy would benefit from a public discussion.




Hi everybody!

Honestly?  I don't think there is place here for that discussion.  The only discussion should be between the Board and the producers/hosts of Fear the Boot.  Unfortunately, parts of those discussions spilled into the public and onto other forums.  I even tried to explain things on the Fear the Boot forums, and the ENnies were trashed for it.  And EN World does not tolerate inter-board drama.  

I will talk with the Board about the possibility of setting up an ENnies forum on ennieawards.com for discussions of this sort so they won't clutter up ENW, though.

But to get the facts straight:

We are not disqualifying them for joking around.  We are not disqualifying them for disrepecting the Awards.  We are not disqualifying them for "poor taste".  As a matter of fact, we really didn't want to have to officially disqualify them at all.  We asked them to withdraw because they admitted to having voted from work and home.  They apologized.  That was not a joke.  That is a fact.  
Voting more than once violates the democratic principle of one person, one vote.  They blatantly broke that principle, forcing the Board's hand.  We could not condone such behaviour through inaction. 
We will *codify * it in the future that cheating is grounds for disqualification.
We will adopt methods of reducing the possibility of ballot-stuffing for future years.

Finally, I'd like to say that the ENnie Awards staff, Board, and judges are all volunteers who put in hundreds of hours every year into the Awards.  And while none of us expect a pat on the back, it would be nice to not be rewarded with a kick to the teeth as it were.

We strive to maintain a high standard at all times in all aspects, but sometimes an individual staffer may snap when attacked, or make statements that do not bear out the Board's policies.  I apologize if anyone associated with the ENnies has stepped over the line of professionalism and offended or misled anyone in this (or any other matter), and assure you that actions are being taken to discipline offenders and prevent re-occurrences.

Thank you for your understanding.  I welcome emails at denise@ennieawards.com if you wish to continue this.


----------



## booboo (Aug 8, 2007)

Post removed by admin. See below.


----------



## fusangite (Aug 8, 2007)

eric mcloins said:
			
		

> Ok, this just doesn't make any sense.
> Ptolus is only HM for d20/OGL, while accordlands is nominated surely means that the judges think that accordlands is better.
> However, Ptolus is nominated for best product while accordlands is not, surely means the opposite?
> 
> Anyone cares to explain?



Here is the response I posted to the same question on another messageboard







			
				me said:
			
		

> All I can personally say on this front is that my decision to rank Ptolus 6th in Best D20 had very little to do with Ptolus and a great deal to do with the quality of the other products on the list.
> 
> I considered Helios Rising to be a better setting book that Ptolus because I felt it was more creative and innovative and also because it asked and answered questions about the setting it described that I was more interested in than the questions Ptolus answered.
> 
> ...


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 8, 2007)

BooBoo, please follow the rules, as laid out at the top of every forum and which apply to every forum member. One of those is not being rude or insulting. I've removed your post.

Please drop me an email if you want to discuss this.


----------



## Master of the Game (Aug 8, 2007)

fusangite said:
			
		

> Here is the response I posted to the same question on another messageboard



Funilly enough, I just posted my thoughts on the d20 category on my blog, but here is the relevant portion:

[bq]The vast majority of complaints that I heard this year revolved around how few nominations Ptolus received, particularly in this category. First I suppose I should point out that Ptolus did actually do very well for itself in every category where its strengths were really allowed to shine. It received nominations in Production Values, Setting, Cartography, and even Product of the Year, though it didn't fair quite as well in this category. Part of the reason for that is that Ptolus is really a setting book, and though it does present its setting very well, it already got a nomination for that. It's huge, and it's pretty, but it got a nomination for that as well. It's full of densely packed information, and among the best products released this year, but it got the nod for that as well. Hopefully everyone can see that it wasn't overlooked, it's just that, in the d20 category, we were looking for different criteria, and at it's heart Ptolus was built to tie existing d20 material together into a cohesive whole, not expand it in any meaningful way. It's a great book, and it deserves the place it got on this list every bit as much as it deserves the actual nominations that it received, but it just couldn't quite make the final list.[/bq]


----------



## DaveMage (Aug 8, 2007)

Certainly the judges are entitled to their opinions, but none of the arguments I've heard so far have convinced me that Ptolus didn't belong in the best d20 category as more than an honorable mention.   My opinion is that it's pretty much the best single d20 product released ever.   The art, handouts, and bonus CD have no peer.  And, of course, it has THREE RIBBONS!!!!  No other d20 product has three ribbons.  DID YOU JUDGES EVEN CONSIDER THE RIBBON FACTOR?!?!?!?  


However, at this point, it's water under the bridge, and it is what it is.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Aug 8, 2007)

Ribbons are a factor to consider in production value, not value as a d20 product.

We did, in fact, consider the ribbons and that's why Ptolus got the nod for best production value. 



I do love ribbons.


----------



## HalWhitewyrm (Aug 8, 2007)

Denise, thanks a lot for clarifying what the actual reason for this bruhaha is. 
I do have something to say, if only just to get it off my chest:


			
				Dextra said:
			
		

> But to get the facts straight:
> 
> We asked them to withdraw because they admitted to having voted from work and home.  They apologized.  That was not a joke.  That is a fact.
> Voting more than once violates the democratic principle of one person, one vote.



Frankly, I feel this is not reason enough and almost irrelevant because, according to the principle of "one person, one vote", the two votes cast by someone voting from work and from home, in the end, account for the two individuals living in the same household (a factual situation for more than half of the FTB staff). The ENnies do not require that a voter be a gamer or even knowledgeable of the nominees to cast a vote, reason enough to simply ask someone with the knowhow (i.e. a gamer spouse) to vote on their behalf, acting as a proxy. If I tell you that I voted twice, but also tell you that there are two individuals in my household, the principle of "one person, one vote" is still upheld.

Was this eventuality considered by the board before making their decision?

Now, if you tell me and it can be proven in some way that from a two-person household 3 votes were cast (or 2 votes from a single-person household), then yeah, absolutely, this is an obvious transgression.

I know that at this point this is a done deal, and I don't honestly expect the decisions of the board to be retracted, lest you then lose credibility for wavering, but as I said in a post over at the FTB boards, this event calls into question not only the entire voting process but also the votes for every other nominee in the awards. 



			
				Dextra said:
			
		

> Finally, I'd like to say that the ENnie Awards staff, Board, and judges are all volunteers who put in hundreds of hours every year into the Awards.  And while none of us expect a pat on the back, it would be nice to not be rewarded with a kick to the teeth as it were.



I fully agree with this, and as I have said before, even if I feel that the case has been mishandled, at the end of the day I believe that the directors acted on their best intentions, and I do thank them for their largely-thankless work for the ENnies. I realize that as a result of this, the voting procedure will be evaluated and changed for future awards, which is a good step and one I welcome, as I also hope it will lead to further revisions of the rules of operation in order to avoid embarrasing issues like this one, for all involved, in the future.

I would also like to support the idea of setting a forum specifically for the ENnies at the award's website, so that conversations dealing specifically with the ENnies can be conducted in the proper venue, as opossed to spilling it over to EN World or other forums.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Aug 8, 2007)

HalWhitewyrm said:
			
		

> If I tell you that I voted twice, but also tell you that there are two individuals in my household, the principle of "one person, one vote" is still upheld.




But its not.

One person, one vote means...one person, one vote. The second you vote again, its one person, two votes, no matter if you're voting for someone else, etc, you're voting twice.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Aug 8, 2007)

HalWhitewyrm said:
			
		

> Frankly, I feel this is not reason enough and almost irrelevant because, according to the principle of "one person, one vote", the two votes cast by someone voting from work and from home, in the end, account for the two individuals living in the same household (a factual situation for more than half of the FTB staff). The ENnies do not require that a voter be a gamer or even knowledgeable of the nominees to cast a vote, reason enough to simply ask someone with the knowhow (i.e. a gamer spouse) to vote on their behalf, acting as a proxy. If I tell you that I voted twice, but also tell you that there are two individuals in my household, the principle of "one person, one vote" is still upheld.



I hear what you are saying, and "one person, one vote" doesn't mean "one household, one vote", but I think voting from home and from work violates the spirit of the law.  It wasn't done as a means of representing additional family members, because it appeared that  FtB was trying to get around the "one IP, one vote" rule.

What are general rules regarding voting by proxy?  I believe (IANAL) in political elections, there must be power of attorney to cast a vote for another.

In a more relaxed law, would it only require written permission? What is the Ennies rule about the age of a voter?

By this argument, I could hop around to various wifi spots, vote on behalf of my mother, sister, brother, wife, daughter, son, casting votes and tainting the results.  And if your definition of "one person, one vote" is used as the reasoning behind it, then yes, it is valid I suppose.  

But it still violates the SPIRIT of the law in a malicious, disrespectful way.


----------



## HalWhitewyrm (Aug 8, 2007)

catsclaw227 said:
			
		

> And if your definition of "one person, one vote" is used as the reasoning behind it, then yes, it is valid I suppose.
> But it still violates the SPIRIT of the law in a malicious, disrespectful way.



And I actually agree with you, but the point remains that this isn't necessarily spelled out on the rules, and while someone may see it as a malicious way to get around the system, someone else could see it as a valid expression of the rules of the game, and they wouldn't necessarily be incorrect. I realize this is debating semantics, but that's precisely the reasoning behind the decision to request a withdrawal.

Again, I brought this up only for the sake of argument, to get it off my chest and to show one more reason why the rules of the ENnies need to be revamped for the future, which is already on the slate. I also think it's time to let this float away once and for all.


----------



## The_Universe (Aug 8, 2007)

HalWhitewyrm said:
			
		

> I would also like to support the idea of setting a forum specifically for the ENnies at the award's website, so that conversations dealing specifically with the ENnies can be conducted in the proper venue, as opossed to spilling it over to EN World or other forums.



I think this is a good idea. It certainly can't hurt.


----------



## catsclaw227 (Aug 8, 2007)

HalWhitewyrm said:
			
		

> Again, I brought this up only for the sake of argument, to get it off my chest and to show one more reason why the rules of the ENnies need to be revamped for the future, which is already on the slate. I also think it's time to let this float away once and for all.



I completely agree that the rules for voting need to be codified. 


Is it OK to vote for a family member by proxy?
How does one avoid the opposite problem?  What if my wife and son were gamers and they couldn't vote from our home PC because I already did it?
What is the rule regarding the age of a voter? (I am assuming 13yrs is the cut-off, that being the general "internet" cut-off)


----------



## Serious Paul (Aug 9, 2007)

So are any of us who did what you asked and emailed you going to get a reply, or was this simply a tactic to stop public discussion of this? (If so I find that even more deplorable than the events, or Micheal Morris's conduct during all of this.) As far as I can tell that tactic will fail pretty hard, as this is a pretty serious topic in a lot of places-certainly not limited to here. (Something that I think is good, after all public discourse is always good.)

I'd also like to suggest that like other non-profit and volunteer organizations, which as a law enforcement officer I have some experience with, you codify the acceptable behavior of volunteers. Not everyone, obviously, is able to uphold the standards expected of them.


----------



## Morrus (Aug 9, 2007)

Serious Paul said:
			
		

> I'd also like to suggest that like other non-profit and volunteer organizations, which as a law enforcement officer I have some experience with, you codify the acceptable behavior of volunteers. Not everyone, obviously, is able to uphold the standards expected of them.




Believe me, I'm with you on that one.  I'm pretty livid right now.


----------



## MojoGM (Aug 16, 2007)

I just found out about the whole FtB / Ennies controversy.  Damn shame how it all went down, and for such a trivial matter at that (come on, are they the ONLY ones to vote from home and work?  if you believe that I have a below prime flexible rate mortgage to sell you).

But I think how it has been handled by the Ennies side of things is horrible.

My faith in the Ennies has been shaken.  I'm not sure whether I'll even bother with them in the future.


----------

